# Textbox in Textdatei



## lil-Wolflkoder (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich habe Visual Basic 2005 Express

Ich möchte den inhalt einer TextBox an das Ende einer Textdatei schreiben.
Der Inhalt der Textdatei soll erhalten bleiben.

Wäre es evtl sogar möglch das die textdatei abgeglichen wird ob die selbe Zeile schon einmal vorhanen ist ?


MFG

lil-Wolflkoder


----------

